# Worried about DPD delivering into my house!



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've ordered a new home subwoofer.
Spoke to the supplier who said it's 50kg and will be delivered by DPD.
He said it's a 2 man job.
When told that only my wife is in during the day he said if I'm lucky there may be 2 delivery men.
Now my wife has a bad back and will not be able to help.
Is it unreasonable for me to expect DPD to deliver into my hallway or do they only have to deliver to outside my house.
I don't want it just left on the drive!:doublesho


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I work for above said company and we don't have double manned crews although you may be in luck and the driver may be training someone, most of the drivers are pretty good and won't have an issue putting it into your house/safe place for you 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

if you hage tracking information you can rearrange it for a more suitable time


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

BrummyPete said:


> I work for above said company and we don't have double manned crews although you may be in luck and the driver may be training someone, most of the drivers are pretty good and won't have an issue putting it into your house/safe place for you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.
Takes alot of worry off my mind :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

imagine they will put it over the door step if asked nicley


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

DPD have always gone the extra mile for me........Make a friend for future deliveries.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can always make a request, DPD always seem to be accommodating and for me the best courier out there.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

They'll leave it with your next door neighbour, with a signature, card thru the door while you were in, and never to be seen again!!

On a serious note, most delivery companies for large/weighty deliveries will/should deliver it to the room of your choice.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m sure they will drop it in the Hall if you ask nicely, after all it’s Christmas and a time to grease ones palm!!


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

That's some subwoofer, I reckon I'll be able to feel it from here


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I always get DPD to drop off at a local drop shop, (Matalan for me) as 9 times out of 10 my wife is usually out and about, I get an email and txt to say it’s been dropped off and I collect it on my way home, it’s also a good way to stop the wife finding out all the detailing gear I keep buying..lol


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought a marble coffee table from ebay. The first was cracked, the replacement too. When the courier eventually came to collect the parts, the driver was a lady, about 28 - and 7 months pregnant. I was gobsmacked. My intention was for me and the driver to load the 4 parts, but whilst she wanted to do the lifting I had to collar a neighbour to assist. I can't imagine what other deliveries she had been doing during that period. Turns out it was only her and her husband, working as a small courier team.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

If you could borrow a dolly for the day for the delivery, I'm sure they'd easily drop it in the door for you. 

I'm sure they could carry it in the door no problem ( if it's not an awkward shape ) but always try to make it easy as possible.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I’m with tlzeebub. That’s some subwoofer - why are we worried about who’s delivering - I’m more concerned about what make it is & where from!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That’s assuming they actually knock on your door OP. 

As opposed to knocking on the door with a very soft sponge and legging it! Haha


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I have to say the DPD guy that delivers around my way has been the same one for the past year and is very good.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

HEADPHONES said:


> I've ordered a new home subwoofer.
> Spoke to the supplier who said it's 50kg and will be delivered by DPD.
> He said it's a 2 man job.
> When told that only my wife is in during the day he said if I'm lucky there may be 2 delivery men.
> ...


Did it go well mate?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

DPD here seem to be one of the better couriers, sack barrow.. job done


----------



## rod87 (May 9, 2011)

How did this go? According to their website, dpd don't handle 50kg packages.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

The suspense is killing me too ! How did this end ?

Personally DPD are one of the better ones and more customer focused. I’ve never had an issue with DPD and have received 100’s parcels from them of the years. 

Unlike Yodel who are by far the worst company I’ve ever dealt with ! Who in one example claimed a delivery attempt was made despite me having a Nest doorbell and cctv camera footage (plus no calling card) to prove that no delivery was attempted. Which left me with the only option of driving over an hour and half to their “local” depot to pick my parcel up.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

rod87 said:


> How did this go? According to their website, dpd don't handle 50kg packages.


This, anything that size has always come via TNT or pallet line.

And yes it is unreasonable to expect any other then it being dropped at your door but any reasonable person would help you getting it through your front door.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I ordered one of these 
http://www.bkelec.com/HiFi/Sub_Woofers/monolith-FF_Plus.htm
The supplier said DPD would email me with an allocated time slot.
Alas no such email arrived.
I just had a note on my door on 22nd December saying they came and missed me.
Alas I have rescheduled for tomorrow.
I will spend all day outside detailing the cars so I won't miss them this time :lol:
I even have a dolly/trolley at the ready :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Delivery arrived today.
As luck would have it the wife's 3 parcels came in the same van.
Luckily i had a trolley as the driver struggled to get it off his van.
Wheeled it to the house.
I asked for help to get it down the cellar stairs and he was really nice telling me to let him go down first to take the brunt on the weight.
Gave him a tenner tip for being so helpful

Package at the bottom of the stairs......

Monolith has arrived by Andy Ten, on Flickr

Unboxed, my new subwoofer dwarfs my old 10 inch REL Q200e

Monolith Vs REL q200e by Andy Ten, on Flickr

If it was just my missus i reckon the poor driver might have pulled an injury.
Some health and safety issues there me thinks.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Are you going to change your username from Headphones to Subwoofer now - lol!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Tykebike said:


> Are you going to change your username from Headphones to Subwoofer now - lol!


I see where you're coming from :lol:
Alas I've been named headphones since 80s it seems odd to change.
Back in the days when nobody wore over ear headphones on the streets.
In ear headphones had just become popular and some people were still wearing the orange foamed cheapo hobbies that came with the bootleg Walkman portable cassette players!
And there was me wearing the big ear muffs headphones to school/college and university.


----------

